# Any tips on loosening a hard soil before seeding?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone have tips on breaking up a hard, compacted soil prior to seeding without power equipment? In a family member's yard, there is a hard/compacted area that will need to be broken up. I have various hard-tine gardening rakes to use, but no power equipment. How did people used to do it before modern equipment? Or how do you still do it without power equipment. Area is about 8x8 feet, and I want to loosen up the soil enough so grass can grow. Originally, there was a tree there at one point. I'm not sure the rakes alone will cut it, though. Do you think a garden weasel is a good investment for this purpose? I was thinking more along the lines of a hatchet to chop the hard soil up, but I am not going to do that...just in my head...it will make my shoulder problem come back. Any use for a pitchfork, half-moon edger, or landscape spade while I'm at it? Any tricks like wetting the soil, or is that just asking for a mess?


----------



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

Purchase a manual aerator. It has two tines that you step on. Made for your exact problem.

Yard Butler Lawn Coring Aerator Manual Grass Dethatching Turf Plug Core Aeration Tool ID-6C https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EOMCJD6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_sjlHBbY767ZT2


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Sorry, this was supposed to be in another section of the site.
Not sure which one, though.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

cnsutton said:


> Purchase a manual aerator. It has two tines that you step on. Made for your exact problem.
> 
> Yard Butler Lawn Coring Aerator Manual Grass Dethatching Turf Plug Core Aeration Tool ID-6C https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EOMCJD6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_sjlHBbY767ZT2


How hard are those things on the feet? And how do you get the cores out? Do they just pop out on the next use?
If Home Depot has it, I will consider it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've never used a manual aerator, but that does sound like a good fit.
I am posting to say that I like the garden weasel. It definitely loosens the soil and creates a nice seedbed. To get the most out of it, though, requires a substantial workout. Elbow grease.
I'd pair the garden weasel with two apps of shampoo and a lot of water and then see what happens.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> I've never used a manual aerator, but that does sound like a good fit.
> I am posting to say that I like the garden weasel. It definitely loosens the soil and creates a nice seedbed. To get the most out of it, though, requires a substantial workout. Elbow grease.
> I'd pair the garden weasel with two apps of shampoo and a lot of water and then see what happens.


Good testimonial on the weasel. Maybe alternating it with raking would work...what do you think? 
Unfortunately, this is a one-day project.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

My store only has a spike aerator apparently. I already have a pitchfork, which does the same thing, but don't like to use it unless I have to, because I always wear sneakers, and using it in them it kills my feet.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > I've never used a manual aerator, but that does sound like a good fit.
> ...


I used the garden weasel in conjunction with a hard rake. I felt that the latter added little, so, after a few trials, I ended up relying on the garden weasel.
If you roll the weasel several times across the same area, you will be breaking up a large amount of the soil surface.

I say, if at all possible, get a good amount of water in that soil. Then, plan to use the weasel primarily. You can always bring the rake along to see what you think--but I think you will be just fine with the weasel.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port, maybe it's finally time to invest in a garden waesel. Is it fairly durable?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> @social port, maybe it's finally time to invest in a garden waesel. Is it fairly durable?


Shortly after getting mine, one of the tines fell off. That happened nearly a year ago, and my memory is fuzzy, but I believe I needed only to slip it back on and tighten the handle. I haven't had any trouble with the tool since that time. It has even worked in rocky soil. 
Yes, I would say that it is durable.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Water, garden weasel, steel rake and maybe bring in about a inch of top soil to spread on top.


----------

